# Animal protection in the eu



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

If you are troubled that animal rights are not respected where you are, can you look at the site and sign the petition below please.

// animals-constitution.info // promoting the inclusion of animal protection into the European Constitution


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Have done!. Thank you for putting this link up, beverleyp


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Animal welfare is not what it is in the Uk or other countries but they have the benefit of many charities to help, also a huge amount of animals are abused and neglected in the Uk but the charities deal with it so out of sight out of mind, and to be honest with the education and knowledge in the Uk we should all know better by now. Alot has changed over the last 20 years here and many more people are having animals as pets rather than just working animals. Personally i do not think signing a petition will help, where i live some of the english run charities have just got on the wrong side of the officals, taking lots of dogs out of the country to be rehomed in bulk which only led them to believe the animals were going to be used in labs for experiments overseas.
We have taken in four stray dogs but many more are street dogs that like street life. We also have neutered about 30 cats by us and feed them. Neutering is not welcomed but done discreetly helps the problem in the long term. We can all do our bit without seeming to come across as superior beings.


----------

